
ASP.NET Core 2.2.0-preview1: Endpoint Routing - yread
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/webdev/2018/08/27/asp-net-core-2-2-0-preview1-endpoint-routing/
======
yread
They claim 35% speedup in "real world applications"!

[https://github.com/aspnet/Routing/pull/730](https://github.com/aspnet/Routing/pull/730)

